# Blackout bag



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Does anyone store a kit made specifically for a long term power outage and what would you put in it?


I'm thinking a Coleman heavy duty cooler with back pack straps for a container.


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

Not a bag, but have ventless propane space heaters, am looking at switching to a gas stove (always have the grill and propane camping stoves to use outside) saving to buy a propane generator. In addition we have small battery operated led lights, oil lamps with extra oil and wicks and are looking at the solar powered driveway lights as others have suggested in another thread (to bring inside at night).


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm good on the L.E.D lights,office depot sells some surprisingly decent ones for 5$ each,I saw one burn at least 6 hours and I'm sure it would go longer if I hadn't found it turned on.

Hmm,propane stoves.think I might have that covered as well.but good idea!I can ditch those stupid and dangerous candles!


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

My long term power outtage preps consists of 20 gals of kero for kero alladin lamps... a coleman oven I can cook in if put on the top of a regular gas stove to bake bread or muffins or whatever. 300 gals of propane to cook with (gas stove but no gas oven ... yet). The wood stove can take care of heating and cooking if needbe. I also have a propane fireplace with a heatelator. Doesnt heat real well but better than nothing. We will convert to wood after the SHTF.
Additionally I have a few dozen (still a growing number) qt jars to can everything.. or as much out of the freezer, as I can. I have a solar battery charger for small batts.. and multiple radios and fans that run off of those solar recharged batteries, I have lots of food and will have lots of water once we get that functioning. The water will be pumped into the house from 4 - 300 gallon tanks below the house via an RV on demand pump and a solar panel charging batteries to run that pump.


----------

